# Who do you ship??



## xthekhaleesi

Okay so I totally ship Lolly + Punchy,  Fauna + Bam, Amelia + Apollo, and Whitney + Fang.



SO I'm curious. who do YOU ship together??
(Hint: shipping means who would you want as a couple??) and explain why!


----------



## Choke

The otp of my town is Kyle x O'hare (obviously. just look at my sig) since they have amusing conversations. They once talked about what they snuggle up to at night, I s2g.
O'hare is a total sweetheart around Chrissy too. I ship Kid Cat with a villager in my friend's town, just because. 

I can really see why you would like most of your ships! They seem really cool heh.  I have both Whitney and Fang in my town. I'll try and get pictures of them interaction, if I can.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Poncho x Bluebear. Why? Because.


----------



## Mushrooms

PinkyXOzzie


----------



## Envelin

Ankha x Lucky

Kicks x Isabelle


----------



## Coach

Whitney x Apollo (Animal Crossing movie)
Rosie x Alfonso
Iggly x Aurora
Hopper x Gwen


----------



## tamagotchi

Beau x Diana. 

It needs to happen; it needs to. Diana is the cold rich girl and Beau is trying his hardest even though Diana secretly loves him. I have it all planned out. ;_;


----------



## Trio4meo

Joey and Molly XD because they're KAWAII *w*


----------



## chiheerios

Rudy/Felicity


----------



## Jaebeommie

Coach said:


> Whitney x Apollo (Animal Crossing movie)



THIS TIMES A MILLION. 
I don't ship anyone in Animal Crossing except for these two. The movie made me want them as dreamies ack. 
Oops well now that I think about it, they're the only _villagers_ that I ship. I ship all the already coupled NPCs (Reese/Cyrus, Kapp'n/Leilani) and then Pelly and Pete. (Are they already a thing? I don't know.)


----------



## rosabelle

Marshal x Flurry (they're so damn cute together *^*)
Chester x Pekoe
Diana x Fang
Chow x Pinky
and of course, Ankha x Lucky


----------



## Nerd House

xthekhaleesi said:


> (Hint: shipping means who would you want as a couple??)



Thank you for at least explaining this. I've seen threads like this many times before (not here) and have always wondered what "shipping" meant.


----------



## Swablu

Beau x Diana

Felicity x Kabuki

Fang x Coco ( Fang being the cool popular boy while coco is barely noticed )

Caroline x Marshal

Ruby x Ribbot ( THE HANG OUT SO MUCH, BEST FRIENDS )


----------



## Jaebeommie

Whitney and Apollo are my OTP.


----------



## Dork

i remember shipping ankha x kid cat in my old town

i kinda imagined ankha being up tight and stuff and kid cat was just this ball of energy and that really intrigued her
so he'd pop up at her window sometimes to see her and/or just be super loud

and he'd just try to get her to loosen up but she refuses (though deep down she actually want to) and she finds it adorable how much he acts like a kid (he could clean up his house a little though)


----------



## DarkOnyx

Apple x Hamlet


----------



## spCrossing

Oh buddy you have no idea.


Spoiler: My dumb dumb OTP's



Rooney X Kitt
Punchy X Lolly
Marshal x Poppy
Skye x Chief
And a bunch of others that people don't care about.


----------



## Solaeus

Dotty x Wolfgang 100%


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

My current town OTP is Vladimir x Mallary, mostly due to the fact that I caught the two of them seemingly flirting with each other. I also ship these couples in my town:

Deli x Portia
Kyle x Caroline
Pierce x Victoria

None of them are even the same species, yet I still love them...


----------



## xthekhaleesi

lol i love all of these responses!!! theres so many different 'couples' we could make  its really cute though


----------



## Otasira

It's been a while since I've given thoughts of shipping, but here's my favorite two! 

Freya x Chief
Rover x Blanca


----------



## oranje

I ship Eugene and Fushia in my town. They're both cool looking characters and I'd imagine Eugene would try to act cool and try to impress her but he ends up messing up. But then Fushia would like the real nerdy him better than the Greaser-poser persona.


----------



## atonnoudjement

Whitney and Skye because in my town theyre ALWAYS together, talking about each other, giving each other stuff
theyre totes a couple


----------



## chiheerios

o'hare and beau
beau gave me a gift to give to o'hare. I've only had him 3 days and he and o'hare have had a lot of conversations


----------



## Kitsey

I would 100% ship Wolfgang and Kyle if I had Kyle.
I don't ship them, but, while visiting Colton, he told me there was a rumor concerning him and Bam. Something about them buying a car together? Haha. Wish I had gotten a screenshot of it.
My other villagers seem to always talk about Wolfgang and Pecan hanging out together.


----------



## Mikorin

Diana and Fauna is one of my favorites(I imagine Diana, since she's really rich, buying Fauna tons of books and sending her one in the mail everyday and her house is overflowing and then like Fauna finds a love note in one of the books? It'd be really cute.)

 I also really love Whitney and Fang (sometimes i mistake them for one another), and Genji and Ruby!


----------



## Kitsey

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> Diana and Fauna is one of my favorites(I imagine Diana, since she's really rich, buying Fauna tons of books and sending her one in the mail everyday and her house is overflowing and then like Fauna finds a love note in one of the books? It'd be really cute.)
> 
> I also really love Whitney and Fang (sometimes i mistake them for one another), and Genji and Ruby!



Ahhh ok that _is_ really cute!!!

And that's funny because I often mistake Whitney and Fang's sprites when they're in someone's signature


----------



## Hipster

goldie x bones

genji x carmen

im weird as heck.


----------



## GuerreraD

I actually couldn't care less about shippings in this game... but I also can't help to ship Marshal and Tangy. Totally their fault! Because when I had both of them in my town, I swear they looked like having a secret affair behind my back. They were always in each other home visiting, talking to me about the other, and using me as a mesenger to their gifts. And I mean ALWAYS! I know villagers do that things, but among 10 people, it was always each other! Just how many random chances are of that?! 

So that's it, I don't see anything special for them to become a couple, they simply acted like that on their own.


----------



## FrexxDaDrummiFoxx

Mable and Sable! JK LOL! I ship Roald and Aurora pretty hardcore, though. Just, the villagers that look similar Like JayXRobin. Also, NookXCeleste, BlathersxPelly BrewsterXPhyllis HarrietXKicks LyleXGracie LabelleXTotakeke (bc KK Slider gets the hot girls :3 ) ResettiXSable DonXMable JoanXKapp'n ReddXKatrina SaharaXWendell DerwinXPate AlliXAlfonso WinnieXRoscoe PonchoXMaple RasherXGala NanXPuck (EVERYONE in my town was shipping them) HopperXGwen RosieXTimmy OctavianXMarina PiperxTommy EugeneXOlivia GigiXCousteau EgbertXLeigh SpikeXBella CubeXSprinkle <3


----------



## patriceflanders

Zell and Diana (have had them both at one point, and they were always talking about each other   )
Fang and Whitney (have and very "close")
Octavian and Marina
Beau and Fauna (have and sending each other masses of presents; although I am convinced a lazy and a normal could never work  )
Drago and Alli


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Rosie x Bob
Rover x Isabelle (Don't ask lol)
Tangy x Kid Cat
Marshall x Agent S
Big Top x Margie
Alfonso x Rosie (Cause of the movie :3)
Ai x Yu (From the AC movie)
Sable x Tom Nook


----------



## TaskBarR

Oh dear, this is a very dangerous subject.

Isabelle x Mayor (Male or Female, because who says Isabelle can't be a lesbian?)
Ai x Yu (I mean, come on.)
Teddy x Bluebear (Two of my favorite villagers who's personalities match! Peppy with Jock! She can cheer him on!)


----------



## Alyx

Carmen and O'Hare, Ankha and Lucky.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't have some of these in my town, and some I don't plan on having. But yeah.

Freya~Cheif
Zucker~Tiffany
Marina~Colton
Aurora~Roald
Rudy~Tangy 
Rosie~Bob


----------



## unintentional

If you asked me a month ago, it would have been Nibbles and Drake because they wore each other's same shirt design and were almost constantly at each other's house.  But now, Nibbles and Peck seems closer to becoming my town-OTP.  Everytime I get a flea off Nibbles she says "ohmygod, please don't tell Peck." and now they hang out almost 24/7


----------



## Lala0629

Yay I'm glad I'm not the only one who ships Rosie X Bob.

I ship:
Rosie X Bob ( obviously)
Maple X Stitches
Tom Nook X Sable
Paula X Pietro X Me ( Paula is always mentioning him, and Pietro says some stuff about me. It's a long story how the ship came to be lol.)


----------



## SteveyTaco

Villager x Isabelle. So Kawaii!


----------



## MisterEnigma

I shipped Fuchsia and Lopez because in all of my towns, they always moved next door to each other, and I thought it was cute. Lopez writes a lot of poetry and Fuchsia comes across to me as a punk rocker, so I always envisioned him writing her sappy poetry in hopes she'd make it a song or something. And he'd stay up late listening to her practice guitar. Stupid stuff like that. Mister Enigma is a closet shipper, shh.


----------



## Elise

Whitney and Lobo. I really enjoy following their dramatic relationship in my town, haha.


----------



## liedewijtje

roscoe x savannah


----------



## Swablu

Molly x Lobo
Dotty x Muffy
Whitney x Apollo
Daisy x Snake


----------



## LaceGloves

Kid Cat and Merry.

They were being cuties in my town a while back. c:

A looong while back.


----------



## #1 Senpai

MiraxSnake
DianaxBeau 
WhitneyxFang

- - - Post Merge - - -

MiraxSnake
DianaxBeau 
WhitneyxFang


----------



## azukitan

#1 Senpai said:


> MiraxSnake
> DianaxBeau
> WhitneyxFang
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MiraxSnake
> DianaxBeau
> WhitneyxFang



^Mira and Snake 4ever <333


----------



## Nanobyte

Pietro and me, and Rod and Molly. Sadly, Rod's sweetheart moved out. Poor little guy.


----------



## Irarina

Freya x Wolfgang 

and

Diana x Zell

All of them are adorable lil villagers of mine <3


----------



## Taryn

Lopez and Soleil <3


----------



## butz

COLTON x JULIAN 110%
They lived near each other in one of my towns, and once I spoke to Julian and he said "Colton's house should be around here somewhere. Oh! But we have to make sure he doesn't see us or he'll think we're spying on him!" (Or something like that) and it was so cute!!!! 
Also Hamlet x Flurry! Hamlet would always send Flurry presents and it was so cute! 
I think those are the only ones I ship... If I remember any other ones I'll post them. ^^


----------



## Vanillaton

beau x diana
whitney x chief 
bluebear x cheri


----------



## Toadette

Antonio and Anabelle! I have them both and they always talk about each other! It's soo cute!


----------



## catarinalucio

Jeremiah x Lily
Marshal x Flurry
<3


----------



## Bulbadragon

KK Slider x Digby
Sable x Tom Nook
Julian x Pietro


----------



## baileyanne94

Yuuya said:


> The otp of my town is Kyle x O'hare (obviously. just look at my sig) since they have amusing conversations. They once talked about what they snuggle up to at night, I s2g.
> O'hare is a total sweetheart around Chrissy too. I ship Kid Cat with a villager in my friend's town, just because.
> 
> I can really see why you would like most of your ships! They seem really cool heh.  I have both Whitney and Fang in my town. I'll try and get pictures of them interaction, if I can.



When I had Francine and Chrissy, O'Hare was always talking about them, I totally know why haha.
When I had Mitzi in my old town, he and her were a pair. They were always sending things to eachother, I caught them having lots of sweet conversations, and they'd be at eachother's houses on multiple occasions.

I used to ship Kid Cat and Rosie but I don't think about it much anymore.


----------



## en_1gma

bbxrae



oh wait we're talking about animal crossing? well nevermind then ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Leopardfire

*Puddles x Cousteau* - my favorite, they were both in my town since its beginning, but a few weeks ago, Cousteau moved away since I didn't play for a couple days. ;-;
*Gladys x Queenie* - its kind of one sided, since Gladys seemed to adore Queenie, who didn't mention her as much, but again, Queenie moved away from inactivity 
*Erik x Lopez* - they talk about each other a lot, and they just seem so cute together c: their personalities complement each other


----------



## Lavandula

I don't _ship_ any of my villagers. I don't set anyone up in real life either, XD.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

I know I'm not the only one but I can't help but ship my own Mayor with Isabelle. I'm a wee bit nuts about her, eh.


----------



## Zulehan

Um, this never even occurred to me, but I suppose Hamphrey and Apple would be adorable if the game actually supported villagers becoming and acting like couples.


----------



## Mango

me x pietro 
me x pietro x zucker
pietro x zucker and ill post why in a few minutes


----------



## Nanobyte

_kevin and kevin_
Okay no but I do ship Luckypinch's Luckypinch and Pumpkin I think was her name


----------



## magsley

Isabelle x Digby all the way, son!!

Roscoe x Blaire... they are wayyy too close in my town, its suspicious~

Diana x Fauna... girly deer stick together, right?

And lastly.... me x Peanut?! (Okay this is from back when I was like 9 years old, I'd constantly send blatant love letters to Peanut ;~; S-she was just so cute)


----------



## SableShy

Lobo x Dotty
Julian x Elmer
Kyle x Jacques
Cole x Kiki
My mayor x Grizzly (heh)


----------



## typhoonmoore

Ever since I heard Mint talk to Fang about the time he gave her a flower, I've shipped them too. =w=


----------



## CainWolf

Bam and Lopez, pretty much every interaction they've had together in my town hints at something.
This one time Bam was visiting Lopez's house and Lopez is all "Don't tell anyone Bam was here, ok?" Which is pretty suspicious on it's own but I've seen Lopez visit Bam's house as well. There was this one occasion when they were talking and Bam is asking "Hey Lopez, how come you're so desperate to be in love with a girl? I mean, isn't it more fun to be single and hang out with the guys? Guys can do cool guy stuff together!" Pretty much every time I see them together they do something that implies something going on between the two, not to mention Lopez is a smug villager and they always seem rather flirtatious with everyone, guys included.


----------



## Jamborenium

Hetro-ships

Sable x Tom Nook
K.K x Isabelle
Octavian x Marina


*non hetro
* 
Julian x Colton
K.K. x Digby
K.K. x Dr shrunk ((yes I know he's married shush))
Luna x Katrina
Tom Nook x Lyle
Gracie x Labelle((label))
Brewster x Blathers
Renee' x Merengue

man I have more Non het ships then I do Het ships and more of then contain special NPCs rather then regular NPCs


Me x Everyone


----------



## Naiad

Julian x Colton

Eyyy
Unicorn x Prince
best au ever


----------



## Nashiro

Roscoe and Merengue.

Their polarity is adorable. Roscoe being cranky rock and roll and Merengue being the sweet kind neighbor who cares for everyone.

Isabelle and K.K Slider//Isabelle and Kicks//Isabelle and Copper

Idk I just ship Isabelle with literally almost anyone because she's such a QT pie and I wish she could get out more often. I put the Police Station right next to Town Hall just so Isabelle can be close to Copper


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Pantsu said:


> Beau x Diana.
> 
> It needs to happen; it needs to. Diana is the cold rich girl and Beau is trying his hardest even though Diana secretly loves him. I have it all planned out. ;_;



YES! I have the same idea about them! I'm glad to see someone else ships them like that too!


----------



## honeyaura

Well since Bob just moved in, I kinda shipped Lolly and Kabuki originally, but Kabuki as seeing Bob as a threat?
This didn't really happen til Bob asked for Kabuki to come over. With three of us at his house, and Kabuki (being the cranky he is) snapping at him, it just hit me xD I dunno.

I also got Whitney and Fang for my future new town, but after seeing the movie I'm tempted to get Apollo for her...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Diana and Zell <3 lol
My new town is going to be couples galore ._.
Holding them in my cycling town for now.


----------



## Ziro25

I'm not good to ship anyone _just because_ (I don't have any problem with people who loves doing it!), but I can say that in my Koriri Beardo and Blanche were somewhat a couple, and for a small amount of time even Cookie and Rald were a really cute couple (but he loves every single female in town... poor poor Cookie!)


----------



## Shimmer

I ship Mint and Marshall. x3 

There's this really cute picture of the two of them sitting beside each other wearing scarves but I can't find it for the life of me!


----------



## K9Ike

Apollo and Whitney (Watch the Animal Crossing movie)


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams

Goldie x Axel
Whenever Goldie hears about someone getting friendly with Axel, she starts freaking out and saying "Oh, psssssh, it's fine, (why won't Axel marry me?)"
Why? Because banana.


----------



## honeyaura

honeyaura said:


> Well since Bob just moved in, I kinda shipped Lolly and Kabuki originally, but Kabuki as seeing Bob as a threat?
> This didn't really happen til Bob asked for Kabuki to come over. With three of us at his house, and Kabuki (being the cranky he is) snapping at him, it just hit me xD I dunno.
> 
> I also got Whitney and Fang for my future new town, but after seeing the movie I'm tempted to get Apollo for her...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and Diana and Zell <3 lol
> My new town is going to be couples galore ._.
> Holding them in my cycling town for now.



Oh! And my Peanut with my Marshal <3
Marshal is such a flirt with all the girls in Solace, but Peanut is so oblivious that he has true feelings for her.
I'm waiting so hard for them to share a bench together lmao!

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Goldie x Axel
> Whenever Goldie hears about someone getting friendly with Axel, she starts freaking out and saying "Oh, psssssh, it's fine, (why won't Axel marry me?)"
> Why? Because banana.



Aw those two were in my original town in the beginning!
I miss them both so much lol, and they so happened to live right next to each other <3


----------



## Pokemanz

Fang x Whitney. Do I even need to explain? Although recently she wanted me to deliver a surprise gift to Chief so...

I also ship Deirdre x Rodeo because they live right next to each other and no matter how far they wander they are ALWAYS together. 

Hopefully once I get Goldie I can ship her and Biskit because that would be ADORABLE.

EDIT: Posted this on Miiverse earlier. Screaming the ship through my megaphone. Fang doesn't seem amused.



_"Hey Whitney, Fang loves yoooooou!!!"_​


----------



## KittyBoton

*I don't ship my villagers. I just haven't found any ships I like. Plus, it's kind of creepy to me. I half heartedly ship Poppy and Filbert, Filbert is too shy to tell Poppy though. *


----------



## Javocado

Well Purrl recently moved in next to Bob and I always see them together ;-)


----------



## lunarlonn

Aaah, personally, I love Ruby x Mira. They're both the raddest space bunnies. Also, Croque and Gigi! Those two were made for each other. I don't even.


----------



## Geneve

_Erik x Diana are my town's lovebirds,
Mathilda x Rooney are cuties, and I also like Julian x Roscoe _


----------



## Yumeko

Me and Marshal.. everytime he talks about Poppy I get all Yandere.. kukuku~
That's why I have to get rid of her!! Lolz


----------



## hypnoticsoul

omg
beau/diana ofc because i see it a lot and plan on having them in my 2nd town c:
fauna/rolf theyre always talking or being talked about by my other villagers
bangle/bianca but more of just buddies
rosie/rudy/lolly ot3 goodbye
zell/fauna


----------



## hulaburger

Tom Nook/KK Slider. probably just a FWB thing but Nook has more serious feelings. KK isn't into monogamy.

Chip/Octavian. It's like a Twilight love thing where Chip finds fish and octopus delicious and wants to eat them immediately.  but Chip won't eat him cuz he loves him... 

Labelle/Gracie. it was a forbidden love affair.that's why there was so much drama in the Able sisters family.


----------



## Nashiro

Okay posting here again....

Roscoe seems to be like a massive player in this town and I'm falling for his tricks too (NEVER LEAVING MY CHIEF HUSBAND THO- CHIEF~).

He's played with Merengue initially, I got the vibes they were childhood friends and they grew up together and moved into town together because they want distractions and just to get away from their old place. When the mayor came, he suddenly changed and wanted to start to impress Merengue by befriending others and everyone around him (even if he's cranky???). He and Merengue broke up the first week I moved into town. Then when Frita moved in after me, he began advancing towards her. I spotted them talking together a few times and Frita laughs at all of his jokes. One morning I found them in his house with her! What the hell Roscoe??? What were they doing???  I guess they got together because on his trips to merengue, he saw Frita as they live right next to each other.

Then he moved onto Cheri, who lives closer to him... They got along greatly-- Peppy small sassy lady and cranky senpai who has the suave moves (probably got tips from Colton). I saw them talking to each other and talking about latest trends and such. ._. Then all of a sudden, Cheri began saying that she can't understand what Roscoe wants; like what??? you two were tied to the thread a day ago?? What happened???

Then I found out.

Today while I was talking to Eunice, the latest addition to Asheven, I found her gushing over how Roscoe has all these rare book and encyclopedias and how she loves his room. For Isabelle's sakes, Roscoe! Keep your hooves in one spot! (next to merengue pls).

Luckily he's not making a move on Willow, but she's pretty promiscuous with her Boyfriend Next Door, Bones and the Handsome Prince, Colton.......


----------



## Radda

Diana and Julian
Kid Cat and Lolly once I get her.
Thats all I can think of.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

hypnoticsoul said:


> omg
> beau/diana ofc because i see it a lot and plan on having them in my 2nd town c:
> fauna/rolf theyre always talking or being talked about by my other villagers
> bangle/bianca but more of just buddies
> rosie/rudy/lolly ot3 goodbye
> zell/fauna



ugh i just talked to rowan and remembered that rowan/bangle is a very active thing in my town. whenever one of them invites me to play hide and seek it will be those two + rolf, fauna, or deirdre
the other villagers talk about them being together
they talk about being with each other
rowan just made me buy a red tile that he bought while shopping with bangle
i enjoy this but i have never actually seen them interact with each other and it pains me.
also me/rolf forever homies to the end xoxo


----------



## tabitha

kabuki x ankha 4evr


----------



## Jamborenium

tabitha said:


> kabuki x ankha 4evr



they could summon the dark lord togther c:










ahhhh young love c:


----------



## alwatkins

Bob x Rosie, Walker x Daisy, Whitney x Apollo, and Pete x Phyllis.
Whitney ships Daisy x Walker! She told me so!


----------



## Diancie

I ship Marshal with Diana. When they were in my town, they kept sending packages to each other and they wanted to talk all the time. That's what I call true love. LOL!


----------



## KelseyHendrix

Beau and Fauna.

I would say Beau and Diana, but she just seems too 'I'm-better-than-you' for sweet lil' Beau.


----------



## datsuryouku

Me (Mayor Yoko) and Lopez. It was meant to be.


----------



## Kaey

diana and fang, jeremiah and cheri


----------



## CJODell62

I don't care what the movie says. Apollo and Amelia should be a couple, you can't convince me otherwise.


----------



## HungryForCereal

ankha and wolfgang, beau and fauna, julian and marina


----------



## Dorian

Grizzly and Pinky  She chases him around all day and he pretends to hate it, but come on, she's Pinky!


----------



## GuyWithThePie

Kapp'n, obviously!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehvpSWnW_LQ


----------



## aericell

Filbert x Blaire


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Stitches X Lily can't be more OTP


----------



## Ichigo.

I see some people shipping Marshal x Poppy, but nah. It's definitely Marshal x Peanut

Also sorta ship Beau x Erik because they're constantly talking about each other


----------



## KoalaKitty

I ship Gaston x Mint. He's been at her house multiple times, and every time she invites me to her house she says something like "I'll be making <something> with Gaston for a little while, but I'll be free after 5:30pm."
It's so canon and so OTP.

Although when they move I'll be making a thing of Kitty and Kabuki. Their houses will be next to each other and I expect them to blabber about each other all day or else.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf

{ Punchy x Mitzi }{ Erik x Fauna }{ Freya x Fang (They had the CUTEST CONVO OMG) }{ Phoebe x Phil }{ Isabelle x K.K. Slider }{ Kicks x Labelle }{ + Countless others but theses are cutest. }


----------



## MayorSammy!

Marshal and Peanut 

Diana and Chief!


----------



## Daylights

Lucky x Daisy

I originally shipped Lucky and Ankha (because I mean who doesn't) and I planned on getting Ankha for my town since I already have Lucky... But then Daisy showed up and they are literally the cutest little puppy dogs together. I even caught them walking on the beach together one time hnnnn


----------



## Mayor Jasmine

Omg Tangy and Kid Cat would be like the cutest couple ever!! <3


----------



## Toadette

Hamphrey x Flurry
Jeremiah x Lily
Filbert x Peanut


----------



## rkfurg14

Whitney and Wolfgang
Beau and Diana


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

O'Hare/Carmen is my OTP <3 I even painted them on a plate the other day, lol... I also love Snake/Mira, Beau/Fauna, Lopez/Fuchsia, Marshal/Poppy, and a bunch of others XP


----------



## Blu-chu

Ohhhh. 
Isabelle and K.K Slider. It's so... alkda;fasklfjsldfjasdklf. I squeal every time I think about it. I mean, Isabelle is often cooped up in the Town Hall, while K.K Slider is roaming free. I like to imagine whenever they have conversations or meet up together, Isabelle always marvels at the freedom, the sights he's seen, and so on. Plus, everyone's cute secretary is a fangirl to the chill musician in my eyes. xD 

My game ships Whitney and Julian, but I refuse to believe whatever rumors my town has about them. My canon is Whitney is long-distance dating Apollo, due to the Animal Crossing movie. They're just SO freaking cute together I could die from it. 

Marina and Zucker were always so adorable together, whenever I saw them the time I had the duo. ;v; I miss them so much.  



Spoiler: Marina&Zucker












Aaaaand Skye and Fang. For awhile, the villagers would talk about them together, and even Skye and Fang would talk about each other.


----------



## Rabirin

Chief x Portia they're always talking about eachother in my wild world town, and it's beyooooond cute.


----------



## CJODell62

Apollo X Amelia, ever since I saw ZackScottGames' Let's Play of New Leaf.


----------



## emolga

tamagotchi said:


> Beau x Diana.
> 
> It needs to happen; it needs to. Diana is the cold rich girl and Beau is trying his hardest even though Diana secretly loves him. I have it all planned out. ;_;



aaa I agree with this!! that would be soo cute


----------



## Wishii

diana x beau
2 favorite deer <3 (dont tell bam)

colton x julian
theyre sooo fabulous 

pietro x muffy
what can i say, opposites attract


----------



## cinny

Gayle & Drago.
Whitney & Fang.


----------



## AkiBear

Fang x Marshal
Kyle x Fang x Marshal (OT3 right there)


----------



## Xerolin

Beau x Fauna. Duh


----------



## Shawna

I have a gigantic list of villagers I ship/cute pairs.

Gayle x Alfonso
Pango x Cyrano
Annalisa x Antonio
Robin x Jay (1st pair I started to ship)
Ankha x Kabuki
Rosie x Tom
Mitzi x Punchy
Bluebear x Kody
Diana x Bruce
Fauna x Beau
Portia x Butch
Goldie x Benjamin 
Deena x Bill
Opal x Big Top
Eloise x Dizzy
Lily x Prince
Velma x Gruff
Violet x Peewee
Flurry x Hamphrey
Apple x Hamlet
Peaches x Clyde
Annalise x Elmer
Mathilda x Walt (my OTP)
Astrid x Rooney
Dora x Samson
Bettina x Chico
Shari x Deli
Tammi x Flip
Tiffany x Gaston
Carmen x Genji
Peanut x Filbert
Caroline x Static
Bianca x Rolf
Whitney x Fang
Freya x Lobo


----------



## tae

the ships in my town right now are:

stitches x pietro
daisy x freya
lucky x snake


----------



## cherrypup309

Tom Nook x Sable
Mable x Kicks
Lucky x Cookie (they were always talking together and hanging out in City Folk)
Kinda Isabelle x K.K.
Marshal x Poppy


----------



## KeAi

diana x beau
cooper x isabelle 

i blame fan art


----------



## Ghiraher

_*OKAY SO i'm going to list a few headcannons on my favorite ships, and a little story about how they fell in love and how they react around one another b/c i'm bored

remember that these are based off of my own interpretation of their gijinkas, or more detailed/mature anthro selves. not all backgrounds/stories/settings take place in any town besides what i inserted in. 

Freya x Whitney is one of them, definitely. I picture Whitney being the shy, collected type who gets easily flustered when around Freya, who always goes out of her way to come off as attractive and constantly flirts. Freya's the go-getter, and Whitney is the one who prefers to take the safe side of things. Despite how Whitney comes off, she really is a sassy fashionista like Freya, and loves to gossip and have sleepovers. Freya surprised Whitney with a smooch, and that's how their relationship began. They balance themselves off perfectly. I personally adore them as a ship.

Next is Lucky x Ankha

If I were to draw them or really write in-depth, I'd probably alter Lucky to look more like a jackal from the traditional Egyptian history. 
Ankha ruled for quite some time, leading an army as the village she protected had been plentiful with fresh food, houses, and a sturdy population. However, after a ruin of an ambush struck the town, things quickly became desolate. People ran away, supplies stolen, humbled city shattered; everything was desecrated.

Frantic, Ankha turned to the gods, soon to be rewarded with nothing in return. Her hope was fading, and she felt as if there was no way to restore her village.

She was right. 

Everything was ravaged, and supplies weren't to be found in order to put a roof overtop of residents' heads and feed them. She barely had enough food to keep herself stable, and her pyramid was slowly crumbling.

Lonely, hopeless, and curious, she buried up an old coffin from within a tomb that hadn't been touched for thousands of years. She unsealed the decorative box, only to find a mummified dog. His eyes snapped open, intimidating Ankha. She cowered, only to listen to him speak in a harsh tone.

Yet frightened, they began to socialize, and soon became close companions. Lucky promised to aid her in recovering her long lost community, and began to follow through with it. But what Ankha didn't realize, was that all she wanted was to stop being so lonesome. All of the individuals that had fled carried on with their lives elsewhere, and fixing the town was for own selfish gain. But, with Lucky by her side, she hadn't longed for it as much as before, so she stopped the production of repair. 

She decided to allow Lucky to rule by her side as a well-respected emperor, and stood beside one another for decades to come.

mmk long next and last one. probably will be just as long whOOPS

Kabuki x Marshal

Kabuki had grown, only to be trained in order to be transformed into a well-rounded fighting machine. He worked from a mere age, completing tasks and fulfilling sessions as instructed.

Marshal was just a humble, sassy yet stereotypical 'pretty-boy' who came from lots of money. He lived in a gorgeous, elaborate and traditional Japanese-themed sanctuary, and usually clad himself in a floral pink kimono. His duties were to put on dance performances and entertain. He was also a server at his family's colorful sushi shop. 

One night, Marshal went out for a midnight stroll throughout the forest. Warmth, a gentle breeze that ever-so-slightly bristled the cherry blossom trees' leaves; peace. 

Marshal still felt uneasy despite all the loveliness and solitude that corrupted him. There was something watching him, and it was close. Getting closer.

He felt a deep, painful scratch from piercing claws sink into his upper arm's flesh, blood seeping through his kimono's delicate fabric. With a gasp, he winced and held the gash, desperately panting as his head swung around for the source.

All of a sudden, a man wearing a strange armor mixed with the traditional kimono alike his own popped out, wielding duel katanas as his feet-lengthing straight white hair flowed down in sequence. A screech was audible, and the last noise was a thump and the sheathing of blades.

Marshal's jaw practically dropped, watching as the male dropped the beast that had approuched him with great ease, ever so calm about the whole situation.

Marshal went to thank him kindly, and then asked of whom he was called.

All Kabuki answered was "Just call me your personal guardian." 

_______________

ok ok i know it's really really long but i needed to write this down b/c i adore these ships ok

*_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Skye and Freya <3


----------



## Knopekin

Merengue x Renee all the way.


----------



## Blue-Ninja

Felicity x Kid Cat <3


----------



## AkiBear

I've already posted here but I also ship Chief x Fang. I saw a few people talking about them and tbh they're really cute together.


----------



## gem83

AkiBear said:


> I've already posted here but I also ship Chief x Fang. I saw a few people talking about them and tbh they're really cute together.



YES HELLO DID SOMEONE SAY CHIEF X FANG IM HERE

For real tho especially in my town like they are all over each other all the time

I also ship Whitney x Wolfgang and Phil x Phoebe but I don't have Phoebe. Oh yeah, I like Deirdre x Fuschia too. I only have Deirdre but my friend has both it's gr8


----------



## AccfSally

Sally x Marshal x Poppy (Love triangle)
Genji x Sally 
Snake x Bonbon
Peanut x Filbert
Sally x Static
Cally x Ricky


----------



## Kenziegirl1229

Peanut x Marshal


----------



## Mimi Cheems

LOTTIE X DIGBY!!!! <33333
 I love that ship omfg omfg <333

I used to ship Queenie and Deirdre because they ALWAYS talked to each other in my town but im like
 naaaah

Zucker x Marina, since they both seem cute for each other ; 3 ; 
 I ship Poncho and Kody HA <33
and Muffy and Pietro! :33

 I really don't ship villagers that much though o - o


----------



## Blueskyy

Wart Jr. and Jambette because they can't find anyone else to love them.


----------



## glow

Mint x Marshal <3
Fauna x Beau
Chief x Skye
Punchy x Bob

I don't ship species that aren't the same, it just feels weird lol


----------



## jim

julian and merengue would make a cute little couple based on looks alone, but i also could totally see diana and fauna together. they're so cute. imagine  cute little deer girlfriends walking through the village holding hands and enjoying each other's company occasionally rubbing noses! aaa it's too cute i wanna die, i love the deer villagers so much.

though they're not villagers i also like imagining that isabelle has a crush on kk slider or vice versa. so many possibilities.


----------



## Greggy

*My NPC Ships:* Pelly x Pete. I think that's all.
*My Villager Ships:* Tia x Meringue, Snake x Genji, Julian x Ren?e, Elvis x Klaus. Crack ships, I know.


----------



## danknee

Villager ships:  Kyle and Chief.  These two are the best to have in your town I swear,,, It's really funny to eavesdrop on them.


----------



## LegallyBlondie

Tom x Mitzi
Chrissy x Francine (duh)
Carmen x Gaston


----------



## Balverine

Copper + Isabelle because they're cuties and can go to KK Slider concerts together
Rudy + Diana because Samson tells me they're a thing and idk man, Snooty+Jock is great
Bruce + Fauna, because I love grumpy+cheery


----------



## Wendy Crossing

Whitney x Skye, Diana x Beau, and Deirdre x Fauna~


----------



## GalacticGhost

Poppy x Marshal (because they're adorable lil squirrels)
Melba x Eugene (My two koala dreamies)
Rudy x Felicity (My two cat dreamies)
Gayle x Puddles (because cute pink villagers)
Mint x Blaire (cute snooty squirrels)

And if villagers that aren't in NL count...

Bow x Meow
Ketchup x Tangy (yes, I know Tangy is in NL)


----------



## artisansystem

Dunno if mine have been said already, but!!
Bruce x Erik
Whitney x Chief x Freya x Wolfgang (I just ship the wolves as a foursome, ngl. Combine these four in any way and it's a ship of mine.)
Julian x Colton
Diana x Bam
Eugene x Soleil 

Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. is it obvious that i'm super gay or


----------



## Utsukishi

Okay so I kind of ship Agent S with Tangy. 

My friends town had them both and Ankha. Tangy and Ankha would be besties and whenever I talked to Ankha, she would mention Agent S and Tangy being really close and Agents S would often mention Tangy which I thought was totally adorable??


----------



## Mayor Rose

Kyle x Chief because when I got them, they moved their houses together and were always hanging out? And I thought it was super cute.
Also Felicity x Lolly because of some awesome Tumblr fanart. 

That's about it haha


----------



## Sweetley

Hippeux x Pietro 
I don't know why, but I think there stand put together.


----------



## Shawna

*Favorite Shippings:*
Me x Astrid
Mathilda x Walt
Apollo x Amelia
Ankha x Kabuki
Velma x Gruff
Robin x Jay
Chrissy x Francine


----------



## JellyDitto

nobody because shipping anthropomorphic characters from a kid's game is just weird.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Lily X Stitches = OTP
Me X Blaire 
Poncho X Kabuki


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Merry X Kid Cat
Freya X Fang (even though it doesnt work its my fannon )


----------



## Sugilite

Alli x Gayle
Most beautiful area of my town


----------



## tae

sugilite x mzbrittany


----------



## Hamilton

O'Hare has been making some advances on Molly recently. I even put their pictures next to each other in my house, and I changed O'Hare's catchphrase to Molly-senpai!

In my secondary, Jaques and my Mayor are real... lovebirds! That wasn't even a pun. Please help me.

Also, Stitches and Fauna are adorable together.

Lastly, Frita has been spending an odd amount of time with Apple and I think it may be blossoming into something.


----------



## cIementine

sugilite x me
taesaek x butts that are hurt


----------



## sock

FAUNA AND BEAU

or DIANA AND BEAU OMG


----------



## teto

uh.. No-one?

Am I supposed to ship AC characters?
I mean fair enough I fight for dominance over my Erik-waifu but still


----------



## kelpy

well I usually use UPS, if that's not available, maybe Fed-Ex?
OHhhHHHH
You mean like which boats I use? I usually go on a ferry if possible.


----------



## Hyoshido

Genji and Kabuki

Don't hate


----------



## piske

I walked in on a convo between Julian and Fauna...Julian had written Fauna a poem and he proposed making her his muse. I felt like I was intruding on something really intimate! :O I ship them c:


----------



## Knopekin

I love them so much.

I have Whitney in one town and Freya in the other, and they wear each other's shirts >>


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Butch x Portia

They be cute together.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Most of my villagers have shipped Fauna X Biskit, so uh Faunit? Biskna?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

Blanche x Phil

When I used to have her in my town, Blanche was Phil's best friend and eeeeee cute xD


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Peanut x Marshal



Same! I have them in my other town.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Freya and Fang






Lucky and Cherry


----------



## Whimsicuddle

Hmmmm, I _relation_ship Felicity x Poncho and Gaston x Cousteau. I _friend_ship Felicity x Bianca, and Erik x Sprinkle


----------



## SoftFairie

I ship myself with Olivia :3


----------



## StrawberryTiger

Boomer x Flora because those two go so well together. A penguin and an ostrich-flamingo hybrid. Lazy and peppy... They seem to have feelings for each other.

... If by sense of style, maybe not so much. But I figure they wouldn't care about that sort of stuff.


----------



## pika62221

I'd have Skye and Fang.


----------



## Alyx

Ohhh wow. Carmen x O'Hare, Mitzi x Bob, Felicity x Punchy...


----------



## thecheese103

Octavian X every female who sets foot into our village. Seriously, it's hilarious, whenever my villagers talk about those particular rumors, you know, the ones that involve two of your villagers being particularly good friends (ohoho), it'll almost always be Octavian and then a different female villager every time! My heart goes out to him right now, poor fella just lost our longtime resident Phoebe, she moved out last week. 

Then again he can't be missing her too badly, a rumor about him and Margie was going around this morning. Never change, Octavian!


----------



## MalinkaLuna

*cough cough*

I shipt Maple x Whitney due to me and my Girlfriend, since they are our favorite villagers <3


----------



## radioloves

I ship uh, Pashmina and Ken! They live right next door to each other ohlala~


----------



## StephCurry

PinkyXOzzie


----------



## CJODell62

In my towns:
Westerly: Avery/Bree, Elvis/Maelle, Flora/Keaton, maybe Bertha/Coach
Granada: Becky/Grizzly, Cookie/Sydney, Anchovy/Rodney

But the two pairings I will ALWAYS stand by are Tom Nook x Sable among the special characters, and of the regular villagers, my favorite pairing still is and will forever be, Apollo x Amelia. Seriously, I ship those two eagles harder than any other couple in the game, ever since I first saw ZackScottGames' New Leaf LP.


----------



## ollivia

i saw  someone say kicks and isabelle and for some reason i cannot agree more.


----------



## Xylia

peanut and filbert
sally and marshal
molly and bill


----------



## Peaches N' Creme

Hugh x Gala xD


----------



## treetops

muffy and pietro <3


----------



## reyy

WHERE ARE ALL MY GAY SHIPS AT
i actually ship Ankha and Rosie because they're stark opposites but opposites attract : 3 c


----------



## NursePhantump

Not gonna lie I really ship Annalise and T-Bone and I platonically ship Deirdre and Stitches. Annalise and T-Bone just seem right for each other and Deirdre would be the perfect big sister to Stitches.

I mean I also kind of like the idea of Rory and Scoot not gonna lie but I haven't seen them interact too often so I'm still a bit unsure.


----------



## Arcticfox5

Whitney and Chief!!

I always find them hanging out together in my town, even though they don't even live really close to each other or anything!



Spoiler:  Caution! Lots of photo evidence in this spoiler!






I always find them hanging out at this intersection with the flower bed.




















You've got nothing to feel embarrassed about, Chief!


Sure, Chief. Sure...

Pffffft. I'm not a stalker or anything.



I have more pictures of them together, but I don't want to clutter up this thread with all the pics


----------



## SoftFairie

The only villagers I ship are Rosie x Punchy and Flurry x Tangy :3 don't ask questions


----------



## Fang4Ever

OH here we go.

Freya X Chief
Whitney X Fang
Kyle X Skye
Vanessa X Tarou (from the first game)
Sable X Nook

I may be looking too far into the relationships of my poor villagers. :/


----------



## Horizon

Rudy X Punchy


----------



## meowlerrz

Merry x Rudy


----------



## Senor Mexicano

I ship...


Spoiler



my amiibo...from amazon


----------



## Aomame

Marshal and Julian  They are both so fabulous!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Rosie X Kid Cat
Marshal X Flurry
Freya X Fang


----------



## pixemi

Katt x Pashmina
Fang x Skye
mmmaybe Katt x Kyle


----------



## sugar-mocha

Coco and Carmen <3


----------



## focus

Aomame said:


> Marshal and Julian  They are both so fabulous!



i thought i was the only one ;w; my babies

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, *Fuchsia x Diana* otp, Lucky x Ankha, and Chester x Pekoe


----------



## Kaiserin

Pietro  x Muffy.


----------



## Sheepette

Tiffany and myself.

Labelle.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Marshal and Flurry!! Two white furry cuties <3
I think Apollo and Blanche would make a cute couple too c:
Oo, and Tangy and Lyman, a fruity couple :3_♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Rabirin

Chief + Portia. Chief always sounds so protective of Portia in conversations, like seriously whenever these two have a conversation he always seems so concerned about her well-being. (In a good way!) and whenever Chief mentions a neighbour, that neighbour is always Portia. Her and Chief are always either talking about each other or writing each other letters and giving each other gifts. I think they'd be so adorable together, honestly.  while i just third wheel


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Chief x Freya


----------



## ashnoona

Deirdre and Beau. Omg theyre so cute together! They're always talking to me about one another, and she showed up at his birthday party in my game (I TT) and he was at hers! Theyre so cuuuuuuute ;-; My fav couple in AC and in my town cx


----------



## riinasuu

Marina and Zucker;; I have them living somewhat close to each
other in my town.. <33
​


----------



## padfoot6

I totally ship Wolfgang x Tangy in my town. They moved in super close to each other and are pretty much always near each other :]


----------



## Taj

Aurora and Roald. It's great


----------



## ruthie

fuchsia x diana they'd be so cute!!!!!


----------



## giulsiruu

fauna x zell


----------



## Jay363

I have to say, I think Diana x Fauna would be pretty cute.


----------



## meowduck

ISABELLE AND KICKS C:


----------



## Jay363

Ankha x Lucky is really growing on me, honestly. They would be so cute together.


----------



## davidlblack

Tom Nook x Resetti (jk)

Julian x Death

Pietro x Merry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pietro x all of the Pietro haters.


----------



## px41

davidlblack said:


> Tom Nook x Resetti (jk)
> 
> Julian x Death
> 
> Pietro x Merry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pietro x all of the Pietro haters.



I like the first and last ones a lot. Pietro is beyond awesome.


----------



## StarUrchin

I ship my mom and my dad xD jk I actually shipBobxRosie TankxMerangue xD


----------



## Wolfycheeks

To be honest I don't ship anyone at all.. does that make me weird? Lol. Oh I do think Whitney and Apollo are a good couple.. from teh animation.


----------



## Buttonsy

Opal x Marina
Opal x Felicity
Monty x Moose
Lobo x Alice


----------

